# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hình ảnh Lịch trình tour Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3 đêm - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

Bạn sẽ được tham quan lòng đại dương huyền ảo, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của 17 loại san hô cứng, mềm và hải quỳ khác nhau nhiều màu sắc. 













Tham quan cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai, di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, tắm biển Bãi Sao.



Tham quan vườn tiêu đặc sản nổi tiếng của Phú Quốc, nhà thùng nước mắm, cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim.



mua hải sản tại chợ Dương Đông



Bào ngư nướng mỡ hành



Cá mú (mu) nướng mọi
Cá mú chắc thịt và rất thơm. Đây cũng là một đặc sản của miền Nam. Khía vài nhát vào mình cá rồi đem chiên trên bếp than hoa, gắp miếng cá dai dai, săn chắc, thơm vị biển và phảng phất mùi khói…Và đây cũng là món ăn chính trong bữa ăn



Cháo trắng cá cơm.
_Theo mytour_

----------


## hangnt

Biên mai nướng.
Món đặc sản này chỉ ăn tại Phú Quốc mới hưởng được hết hương vị tươi ngon của cồi. Cồi có 3 loại: cồi biên mai, cồi ốc tai tượng, cồi chôm (cầu gai) và mỗi loại có một hương vị, màu sắc đặc trưng riêng. Cồi ngon nhất là tẩm ướp muối ớt, chao, sa tế và một số gia vị khác rồi đem nướng. Cồi nướng nhắm rượu hay uống bia đều ngon tuyệt.



Cua hấp



Cá trích tái chanh.
Món cá trích tái chanh được xem là đặc sản của đảo Phú Quốc bởi thịt ngon, ngọt và thơm. Lườn cá vắt chanh, cuốn bánh tráng, rau sống chấm nước mắm cốt rất nghiền



Ốc hương.



Sim phú quốc



Từ trên cao nhìn xuống











Chợ đêm Dinh Cậu

----------


## h20love

nhìn tuyệt quá nhỉ

----------

